# ilf



## robert carter (Nov 19, 2015)

Lets see some pics of your ilf rigs. Also say what they are ..pounds ,length and such. I`m trying to get all smart and stuff about these kind of bows. I must say that I am finding out these metal type bows are some kind of accurate. I just like WOOD so I been looking at the Trad Tech stuff. I bout have the Wife talked in to a Pinnacle II right now for early Christmas present. Hard to beat that price unless one of you rednecks got some better advise on one.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 19, 2015)

Don't have a pic, but I have a 15" Dryad wood riser. It gains 15#s on limbs rated on a 25" riser. It is for a short draw. I have a pair of 32# short Samick Universal, wood/glass limbs, painted brown on it. It comes in around 44-47#s @ 28", depending on whether the adjustment bolts are screwed in or let out. Makes for a 56" bow.
I also have a pair of 38#, rated on a 25" riser, short Samick Universal, wood/glass limbs, painted black, someone else needs to own.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 19, 2015)

I like wood too RC but my Hoyt Buffalo is bad  butt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 19, 2015)

You can shoot anything. I think you like the new name Hi-tech Redneck


----------



## robert carter (Nov 19, 2015)

Barry you know it is close to Christmas and you are a fella that would rather give than receive....RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 19, 2015)

robert carter said:


> Barry you know it is close to Christmas and you are a fella that would rather give than receive....RC



If you are talking limbs, they are, and have been, just laying in the spare bedroom gathering dust.

U ought to talk with Jeff. He has more ILF stuff than most archery shops.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 20, 2015)

Jeff knows a bunch about the ILF stuff. Im shooting a 17" Dalaa riser with 34# limbs rated on 25" riser which on my riser with the limb bolts screwed all the way down its pulling 43-44# at my draw length


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 20, 2015)

I shot the same bow for 20 years so my bow knowledge is stuck back in 1996.  When I am around you guys talking this ILF stuff I just nod my head knowingly but I don't have a clue.  

I have seen guys like John Abbott shoot the fire out of these bows.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 20, 2015)

RC I shoot a DALLA with a 17inch riser and medium carbon foam limbs, 45lbs, makes for a 60 inch bow. I really like the consistency. I think this bow shoots as hard as a 50 lb wood bow, very smooth accurate and forgiving when it comes to shooting different type arrows. I think I like my kids bow better and it is a Grad Tech Titan with medium Black Max limbs, his bow is 45lbs at 28 inches, bow length is 60 inches. This bow shoots fast and is very smooth. This bow is also very forgiving. Contrary to some belief about these bows I have not had any problems with anything coming off of either bow while hunting, actually have not even had to change any settings they just shoot great. I would order by phone when ordering to speak with someone at the place u order from, they will also have it tuned when it ships to u based on your arrow and draw, u may have to make verry little adjustments when u get the bow. Like other have said I also spoke with Jeff Hampton before making my purchases, he is very knowledgeable about this topic, I will try and post photo of our setup tonight.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 20, 2015)

RC, I think I told you that I got a titan ll with the black max 40 lb limbs at Horse Creek WMA and my feeling is the same as yours on these type ILF metal riser bows. They are real accurate. I haven't taken any pictures with it yet but been tear up my targets up with it. I like the way it shoots so much that I ordered some 50 lb limbs for it and hope to get some blood on the ground with it before the first of the year. I'm going give "SPIRIT" some days off.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 20, 2015)

One cool thing about ILF, or DAS, with these risers you have the option of tuning the limbs as well. This is done by changing the strength of each via the tiller screw.
I like the set ups.
I have Pinnacle 2 and it is a very nice riser. These are long, (19"), and will give you a 6 pound weight gain over standard weighted limbs, or a 2 pound weight loss on a Tradtech rated limb.

I shoot a Titan II with BF Extreme Limbs set at 44 pounds. It seems to do the job. 

Are you thinking of a Recurve, or Longbow set up?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 20, 2015)

jerry russell said:


> I shot the same bow for 20 years so my bow knowledge is stuck back in 1996.  When I am around you guys talking this ILF stuff I just nod my head knowingly but I don't have a clue.
> 
> I have seen guys like John Abbott shoot the fire out of these bows.



All you need to know is, just find a riser you like, one that works for you...the rest is gravy. Limbs can be had, new or used, from $50 to $600 plus. You don't have to dump a ton of for limbs to have a fine performing bow. The combos are endless. That's all.
Trad Talk is the forum that deals with ilf stuff the most.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 20, 2015)

I thought I saw an ilf once, but it turned out to be a really short guy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 20, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I thought I saw an ilf once, but it turned out to be a really short guy.



Watch it, careful there Todd.


----------



## Poynor (Nov 20, 2015)

*ILF Bow*



RC here is my ILF bow mine is a WARF bow which was a old black bear bow. I like it and it shoots good. For what ever reason I just never seem to grab it and go. It has Trad Tech Black Max med limbs 45@28 but who really knows on that riser it feels in the mid 40's.  At some point I think I'll really start using a take down ILF bow just so i can throw it in my kit bag when I go somewhere. I also like all the limb options available.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 20, 2015)

Poynor said:


> It has Trad Tech Black Max med limbs 45@28 but who really knows on that riser it feels in the mid 40's.  QUOTE]
> 
> You should have lost a little draw weight, with that riser/limb combo. Black bear is a 21" riser, and TT recurve limbs are rated on a 17" riser...usually with the adjusting bolts let out. But then again, all limbs marked 45#s don't weigh exactly 45#s. More like 45 +/- 3#s.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 20, 2015)

_RC here is my ILF bow mine is a WARF bow which was a old black bear bow. I like it and it shoots good. For what ever reason I just never seem to grab it and go. It has Trad Tech Black Max med limbs 45@28 but who really knows on that riser it feels in the mid 40's.  At some point I think I'll really start using a take down ILF bow just so i can throw it in my kit bag when I go somewhere. I also like all the limb options available.[/QUOTE]_

Very nice set up. Those limbs should center out at 41#'s on that riser.
I have converted quite a few BlackBear risers. These make a good shooting bow.
I install these plates in the limb pockets, held in with the tiller bolt. The dovetails fittings on the ILF slide into the machined groove and clip into place.
I machine these, (when I have time), from 2" wide bar stock 6061 aluminum.
I shoot all of my ILF set ups off the shelf.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I am looking to end up with a 60" recurve thats around 47 @ 27 give or tale. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 20, 2015)

17" riser with medium limbs.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 20, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> 17" riser with medium limbs.



Now which limbs with so many to chose from


----------



## robert carter (Nov 20, 2015)

You fellas have all this extra stuff ya`ll need to put it all together for a bow and I`ll buy it from you. I been picking up cans beside the road and have a few bucks...RC


----------



## Dennis (Nov 20, 2015)

You need to figure out what riser you like because limbs are easy and you can get nice one cheap


----------



## pine nut (Nov 20, 2015)

RC At the TBG central GA shoot I'd be glad to let you shoot my Warf  that Roger B. made for me out of my old Hoyteaston Rambo riser and ilf limbs It measures 50lbs on my scale at 29"  I'd think it would be right at what you are wanting.  I like a long bow best for ease of stringing at hunts and did not shoot this bow for a couple of years because I was in love with my pronghorn bows.  When I starter shooting this  warf bow Roger made I have not stopped nor considered going back to the other bows I have.  This bow shoots way better than I do!  Hits way harder than my 52# Pronghorn and sinks the arrows deep in the targets.  It draws so smooth it is hard to consider a different bow, so I don't!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 21, 2015)

You might want to think about a metal riser with wood grips on it you would have the best of both worlds and there so many grip options also


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 21, 2015)

We cannot buy or sell parts amd bows on this forum, but we can talk about the combinations and such.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 21, 2015)

I think I shot that bow Pine Nut and I venture to say it is one of the sweetest bows I've shot.


----------



## Avid Archer (Nov 21, 2015)

My Pinnacle II 53@31" 64" AMO


----------



## robert carter (Nov 21, 2015)

Good looking bow. I`m sure it smokes with a 31" draw.RC


----------



## robert carter (Nov 23, 2015)

Traded a Savannah I had for a pinnacle II and 50 lb black max limbs. should be here in a few days. Will hold me till Spring then I`m gonna build 2 Mojo replacements. Lord Willing of course. RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 23, 2015)

Very nice...I'm still sitting on a new Savannah lkn to move.


----------



## Avid Archer (Nov 23, 2015)

What length limbs did you get RC?


----------



## robert carter (Nov 23, 2015)

Its a 60" bow. I`m not sure about the limbs.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 23, 2015)

robert carter said:


> Its a 60" bow. I`m not sure about the limbs.RC



With a 19" riser making a 60" bow, the limbs are shorts. You should get most of the goodie out of them with a 27" draw. Nothing wrong with black max limbs.


----------



## JC86 (Nov 24, 2015)

Totally new to archery, what is ILF?


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 24, 2015)

JC86 said:


> Totally new to archery, what is ILF?



ILF stands for International Limb Fittings. It is a system where many limbs made by different manufacturers will fit onto risers made with pockets that mate with the fittings.
Risers for 12" to 27" are common, and hundreds of limbs are available.
Also, this system allows  a certain riser to be set up for a certain draw length.
Limbs are made Extra short, to Extra long. Different draw lengths are best mated to the proper length limb. This allows for the limb to be used in it's sweet spot and not drawn to a point where they will stack.
In example, a Medium Length set of limbs is best for a 27, to 29" draw. Longs, 29 to 31", shorts, 24 to 26".
All have overlap also.
True ILF limbs are rated for length, and draw weight based on a 25" riser.
Medium Limbs will make a 68" long bow on a 25" riser.
So, on a 17" riser, (8" less than 25"), the bow will be 60" long.
Weight rated on a 25" risers will gain about 1 pound per inch as the riser gets shorter.
Another example, limbs rated at 40 pounds on a 25" riser, will be right at 48 pounds on a 17" riser.
The weights are generally in the center of the poundage and can be adjusted a few pounds up, or down using the tiller bolts on the riser.


----------



## JC86 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you for the very detailed answer, I appreciate your time and effort. I'm trying to learn some about trad. archery so thank you again.


----------

